# A horse or a pony?



## HorsesAndGuitars (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi all I was wondering if I should buy a horse or a pony? I'm a 10 years old kid


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

A horse. A very well trained old horse.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

^^^^^^^^ I agree


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Welcome...
Defiantly a well trained older horse.Ponys will always test your patience.
What discipline will you be riding? (like western,English,jumping ect..)


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

How long have you been riding for? I recommend lessons before getting any type of horse/pony.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> A horse. A very well trained old horse.


Yes.

And be sure to take along a very knowledgeable person when horse shopping so you can skip all the beginner horse buyer issues.


----------



## HorsesAndGuitars (Nov 4, 2009)

lacyloo said:


> Welcome...
> Defiantly a well trained older horse.Ponys will always test your patience.
> What discipline will you be riding? (like western,English,jumping ect..)


English for sure.


----------



## HorsesAndGuitars (Nov 4, 2009)

Equuestriaan said:


> How long have you been riding for? I recommend lessons before getting any type of horse/pony.


About 3 years old. But I never jumped with a horse yet, I will learn (hopefully) this autumn. I'm just going to a pleasure horse back riding school. So I just go in the forest with another man in front of me and learning trot and gallop(but I already know them).


----------



## HorsesAndGuitars (Nov 4, 2009)

*And Breed?*

Oh and I'm wondering what kind of breed of horse would be better for me?


----------



## kerplop (Sep 22, 2008)

For the horse or pony thing, it depends on your personality! I learned how to ride on push button ponies when I was little, then started riding nasty ponies, then I switched over to horses, and now I'm looking for a pony again. Can you keep taking lessons at your barn before you decide to buy? That way when you go to look you'll be sure what you want height and discipline wise, and you won't be scrambling to buy or sell if you change your mind in the near future. 

And quarter horses and ponies are known for their (usually) easy going temperaments, but it's not really fair to single out breeds because there are always exceptions. You just have to have a keen eye and always be on the lookout for a good match.


----------



## BrokenWings (Jun 15, 2009)

welcome! I don't mean to put a damper on things, but I think a 10 year old is way too young to have a horse.....
Will you be boarding or keeping the horse at your home? Do your parents/you know how much work/time/money it costs to keep a horse? Do you know how to handle a horse responsibly from the ground and in the saddle? Do you have a trainer available to give you lessons/help you through problems? 
These are just some of the things you have to think about before deciding you want a horse. Yes, they are beautiful and fun, they can teach children responsibility, but they are very costly and time consuming. 
To answer your question I second those who have said get a horse. You are only 10 and may quickly outgrow a Pony. Like kevin said, get an Older, quieter, very well broke horse. No babies, stallions or hot horses. 
Good luck in your search!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Honestly, I think you're better off leasing. I started leasing horses when I was in the 4th grade. I had been taking lessons up until then. I started off with a pushbutton dead broke pony who taught me everything. She passed and eventually I was moved up to a barely-a-horse mare who had the typical pony attitude. She got into everything, threw me more times than I can count, and taught me how to be a better rider. I eventually moved up to various horses and I'm short enough that I still ride ponies sometimes too. 

It all depends on the horse. But since you're 10 and still growing, I think a less permanent option like a lease is a better option. You can do a full lease so you are the only one riding the horse and you get plenty of access to him and then it's cheaper and you have more flexibility when you grow. 

I think this may be a good thread to show to your parents too.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree with the leasing thing. The only reason why I bought my rescue pony when I was 12 was because I was deeply in love with her and couldn't stand to see her go off to an auction. I don't regret buying her ever, but I have changed riding styles over the years and I am just glad that she is a very well-rounded pony. If I had gotten a nice, easy going horse when I was riding hunters then I would be out of luck when I wanted to get back into barrels again. Good luck with the horse search!


----------



## BrokenWings (Jun 15, 2009)

well said Spastic Dove


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

well its up to your parents... as you are pretty young. so talk to them, and your trainer. if you dont have a trainer, parent or close friend who knows alot about horses, forget about it, dont even look. if your asking what breed is best suited for you, you probably shouldnt be looking either. Breeds dont determine temperment, natural instincts and training do. you need to look at a horses training, if they arent trained well nothing else really matters. (i am assuming your not going to trail the horse yourself.)

when i was 10, i was riding some pretty rough ponies. my first horse was very green broke, and i was 13, and about 100lbs, my horse was 17.2hh 1200lbs and only 4.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

BrokenWings said:


> welcome! I don't mean to put a damper on things, but I think a 10 year old is way too young to have a horse.....


I got a horse when I was 10 (almost 11) and was from a completely un-horsey family, and I had been taking lessons for about 2 and a half years. I don't think I was too young, I had a lot to learn but I had read a lot of books and was really eager. 

Be sure its what you want though. Its definitely a decision that your parents should be very involved in, maybe get them to come on here and look around at the recommendations. I'm sure you're pretty smart and capable  but sometimes when you go looking at horses you like them sooo much that its hard to make the best decision. Remember one of your parents is probably going to have to go out to the horse with you everyday, so make sure they know what they are getting into as well. 

I would look for an experienced horse around 14 - 15 hands. If you are going to be buying your horse be aware that you might want to sell it in a year or two if you decide you want to get into showjumping or western or dressage, or if you grow really tall. In my opinion you don't want to buy a really old horse unless you think you can keep it forever, so instead maybe look for a 15 year old who has taught a few kids in their time. 

Leasing a horse is ideal for a first horse/pony if you can find a suitable horse near where you live. My parents were only going to lease first, and a horse that we were offered after riding was an 8 year old 16.3hh OTTB. What kind of horse owner offers that to a ten year old! Luckily horse people had told me my mother not to buy a TB so she turned him down. If you lease a horse its okay to get one that looks a bit old, maybe in its 20s, or a pony that you are going to grow out in a year or so, just look for something nice and calm and as safe as possible.

Breed wise I don't think it matters much, but probably keep away from Thoroughbreds are they are generally less forgiving and more unpredictable. A nice Quarter horse or QH cross might suit you really well, as they generally have kind dispositions. 

When you look at a horse take your parents, your riding instructor if you can and also get a vet out just to make sure the horse is healthy. It costs a bit more money but its definitely worth it. 

Good luck.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I would agree iwth many of the above about getting a horse, and being sure that your parents understand the time and money involved. I was only 5 when I got my first pony, but I had parents with horses and I was learning under some very experienced riders. At ten you should consider leasing, or only buying a very well trained horse. 

Good luck


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I got my first horse when I was 10. A little welsh mare, and boy was she a b*tch! I had been taking lessons since I was 5, and volunteering at the local riding school, and leased another pony who would always take off on me... I was from a completely non-horsey family, but we managed. Of course, I was fearless and utterly committed. I had some hard times with those two ponies, but they taught me tons and I wouldn't change what I did for anything.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree, I'd get a horse. I even learned to ride on a 16hh horse- when I was 7!
if you get a pony, you may grow out of him quickly.
as for breeds- I wouldn't really look at any specific breeds. you should just look at any horses that might fit your needs (very well trained, gentle, healthy, sane, experienced with beginners, etc..)
I'd just search for maybe slightly smaller horses (ex lesson horses are a good way to go!) of any breed that have a lot of experience on them and which are appropriate for a beginner. and bring a trainer!

good luck! =)


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I'd go with leasing horses are a huge responsiblilty and you would have home work and stuff. If you go for a horse maybe an old police horse or school horse. Maybe a QH. A horse involves a tonne of work grooming, exersizing, feeding, rugging, worming, farrier and this all involves money. With a horse you can lease you can give it back. But if you buy a horse you either have to give it away if you can't handle it or sell it. Maybe talk to your trainer/instructor about doing a camp so that you could get the feel of owning a horse for a week?

This is my advice and I really hope you listen to the people above and me because we aren't trying to be mean we are just trying to help. Talk to experianced horse people you know who have seen you ride to help you found out your experiance in riding. 

One day you will find your dream horse, and yes it is well worth the weight. When you do get into looking at horses don't rush into the first horse you go and look at because it may be to green for you and remember a vet check should be done. Take an experianced rider with you to ride the horse as well -- even the most experinanced of riders take a friend or trainer with them. Taking several rides would be good because on your first ride you may not pick something up. Make sure you watch carefully at feeding, grooming, tacking up time -- mainly with the bit and the girth. Does the horse pick up its feet correctly, does it put its weight on you, puff out its belly when you do the girth up, does in nip.

Do you have a vet near by who can help in emergancies? Room to keep the horse and exersize it. A varitey of things you can do with your horse, doing the same thing over and over again will make the horse board.

Maddie,

EDIT : Do you know that a horse has to be wormed offern, it needs its teeth done, ect. You need to decide on what type of horse you want. Also, get an experianced person to check out the paddock ((I got my local equine vet to do it and I have many experianced people around me)) they should know how to look for hazzeds -- fallen trees, logs, ditchs, what type of fencing, covered areas -- group of trees, shelter, stable, ect. Getting a horse is a very important dissison from your first horse to your 50 millionth horse.


----------



## pepperum (Nov 4, 2009)

I think it depends on what you want to do, a small horse, maybe 14hh would be a good size for your first horse. As for breed, i'd go for something hearty such as QH, try to stay away from TB's- high maintenance. It also depends on the horse your form a bond with...


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

it makes me laugh when people say, stay away from tbs. very sterotypical. honestly the tbs ive worked with were more laid back then the qhs, and appys ive been around. it has alot to do with training...


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

I would go with leasing a horse.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

It is slightly funny about the breed question. My brother has his first horse now. A 6 y/o dead broke TB. I would say look at each individual horse, and find one that fits with you in personality and has lots of experience. You want something calm, but you may not want a dead head. It's all up to you, your parents, and the experienced horse people you work with to find one.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

and I definitely agree that there are no breeds to completely stay away from, as mentioned. I always hear bad things about TBs, but I have one and know several others and they're awesome, very sane horses. my guy used to be a lesson horse. and it goes the same for arabs, too. don't let people give you bad ideas about anhy breed. it may be smart to keep in mind that those breeds are more likely to be more spirited, but that definitely doesn't mean that they all are. just don't pay attention to breed for now, and look for a sane horse.
and again, definitely, definitely bring a trainer. can't stress that enough, it's always a good idea to bring a trainer.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

A horse. You want something you'll grow into, not grow out of. =]


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> it makes me laugh when people say, stay away from tbs. very sterotypical. honestly the tbs ive worked with were more laid back then the qhs, and appys ive been around. it has alot to do with *training...*


Which is continual, and the rider is a beginner.

There are ALWAYS exceptions. But the chances of finding a beginner safe, LOW MAINTENANCE, TB are MUCH lower than finding the same in a QH for example.

I hate it when people think you are bashing TB just because you mention they aren't USUALLY the best beginner horses. They are bred to be athletic, explosive, high-performing athletes - So most of them are.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I got my first horse when I was ten he was green and about 7 he threw me off the first time I rode him. But to this day I love him and he has made me an amazing rider. For you I would I go for a horse middle aged not a old horse you can only ride for 2 years. With some experience.


----------

